# Discord.js



## zSztt (9. Mai 2021)

Embeds Spielkarten ziehen Discord.js?
Hallo, ich habe mal ne Frage mein Freund wollte einen Bot machen mit den man Karten spielen kann, Ich habe die Karten schon als embeds fest gelegt, Jetzt will ich, dass man die Karte (den embed) mit einen Befehl zufällig ziehen kann.

Beispiel

Ich habe Embed1, Embed2, Embed3, Embed4 und Embed5

Ich will mit !find entweder gar nichts (Du hast leider nichts gezogen) oder, dass ich zufällig eine Karte (Embed) ziehe ("Glückwunsch du hast die Karte" + zufällige karte + "gezogen")

Nachdem der Spieler eine Karte gezogen hat soll sie in der Datei Karten.json gespeichert werden und mit !Backpack sollen all deine erzogenen Karten aufgelistet werden

Am besten wäre es wenn es nicht zufällig ist sondern mit Prozenten

Beispiel:

Embed1(1% Ziehchance), Embed2(47% Ziehchance), Embed3(87% Ziehchance)

Ich hoffe irgendwer kann mir einen Code davon schicken,

Ein Freund von mir wollte, das ich das für ihn mache, allerdings

hab ich nicht so viel Ahnung mit Programmieren,

Hoffentlich könnte mir jemand den Code davon schicken, dass ich es einfügen kann

Ist ziemlich viel verlangt aber ich hoffe irgendjemand hilft mir weiter, ich hab kein Tutorial auf yt gefunden.


----------



## mrBrown (9. Mai 2021)

Java != JavaScript


----------

